# Seems I need a credit card, not debit card, to rent thru Uber & Lyft programs?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't have a credit card since it was charged off; I'm looking to get a secured credit card. But until then, I just have a debit card issued by a major bank.

It seems that the Enterprise and Hertz weekly rentals require a credit card, understandably. But Hertz locally accepts a debit card provided you show a local utility bill. All my utilities are included in my rent. And even if I had cable tv, that's not accepted for proof, for some reason.

I thought I had heard the Lyft ExpressDrive program allows debit cards -- but now the Lyft rep clarifies that it's credit card only.

Hmmmm...this is frustrating.

Anyone have success with renting a rideshare car with just a debit card?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> I don't have a credit card since it was charged off; I'm looking to get a secured credit card. But until then, I just have a debit card issued by a major bank.
> 
> It seems that the Enterprise and Hertz weekly rentals require a credit card, understandably. But Hertz locally accepts a debit card provided you show a local utility bill. All my utilities are included in my rent. And even if I had cable tv, that's not accepted for proof, for some reason.
> 
> ...


I used to not have a credit card, and rented an Enterprize with a debit, but they wanted a $300 deposit, which I got back a couple days later after the rental.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Uh...I'm doing the Hertz Express Drive in a debit card. There was no issue whatsoever. They took a $50 deposit and said ,"Good Luck!"


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I just read the fine print regarding credit/debit cards with Hertz.

"There are exceptions to this general policy: Debit cards are not accepted to qualify for a rental in the New York Metropolitan Tri-State Area and the areas of Hartford, CT, Philadelphia, PA, Boston, MA, Detroit, MI and select locations in the Baltimore, MD area unless you are a Gold Plus Rewards (GPR) member using a debit card in your GPR profile or it is an Insurance Replacement rental."


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Just a thought. If you don't have $300 to put on a secured credit card you really shouldn't be doing this business.

Sure you can rent a car and start driving once you've got the $300 secured credit card. But mind you that secured credit card is probably going to have to have about $1,000 on it. They will pre-qualify for the rental and a deposit. Probably $6-700. When you drop the car back off they charge you for the car and release the security deposit. At that rate if you have a bad first week you're not going to be able to afford your rental next week.

Unless somebody just happens to hand you a few thousand dollars.

What many people fail to realize is that this is not just a job. It's a business and it needs to be treated like one.

And if you don't have $1,000 cash to put on a secured credit card, you have no business running a business.

If you want to start a business with very low start up. Go to Home Depot, get some brass number stencils, a black can of spray paint, a gallon of white paint and a brush. And a pair of good shoes wouldn't hurt to in case you need to run from the police.

Anyhow pick a neighborhood and go repaint everybody's numbers make them shiny and do. Then go around the next day at around dinner time when they'll be home, and tell them you are with a charity, a high school, selling newspapers or whatever. Oncertainly they are at the door ask them if they'd like to make a $5 donation to you for the new number on their curb. You know, keep the kids off the streets and out of gangs blah blah blah.

You can easily make about 250 to $300 a day.

If you want to make money you have to go to the lowest income neighborhoods that have houses first. Rich neighborhoods with big houses net you hardly any cash. They're usually out for dinner. Only took me a couple tries to realize that they'll rarely even part with a $5 bill.

In poor neighborhoods though most people will Pony up five and sometimes even ten bucks. Strange!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Enterprise takes Visa or MC debit cards. They WON'T take the "secured" cards.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

uberebu said:


> Just a thought. If you don't have $300 to put on a secured credit card you really shouldn't be doing this business.
> 
> Sure you can rent a car and start driving once you've got the $300 secured credit card. But mind you that secured credit card is probably going to have to have about $1,000 on it. They will pre-qualify for the rental and a deposit. Probably $6-700. When you drop the car back off they charge you for the car and release the security deposit. At that rate if you have a bad first week you're not going to be able to afford your rental next week.
> 
> ...


In my neighbourhood the kid doing this wanted $15. For 2 minutes' work. The kids of today, lol.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> In my neighbourhood the kid doing this wanted $15. For 2 minutes' work. The kids of today, lol.


Well they just done adjusted for inflation. I was getting 5-10 bucks each doing it back in 1988.

Probably only got about 70% acceptance rating...LoL. Hardly anyone balked, except in the more affluent neighborhoods. Maybe that has something to do with the poor staying poor. They don't hold on to the money they do have. I dunno. Maybe they just have a better grasp on the struggle and hustle than those that don't.

Any place that was in or near a country club was a waste.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

uberebu said:


> Just a thought. If you don't have $300 to put on a secured credit card you really shouldn't be doing this business.
> 
> Sure you can rent a car and start driving once you've got the $300 secured credit card. But mind you that secured credit card is probably going to have to have about $1,000 on it. They will pre-qualify for the rental and a deposit. Probably $6-700. When you drop the car back off they charge you for the car and release the security deposit. At that rate if you have a bad first week you're not going to be able to afford your rental next week.
> 
> ...


I used to do that with my friend Bubba when we were in junior high. We made a fortune


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

You need a credit card to rent a car whether it's for Lyft or Uber or your great grandmother.


----------



## Jab tv (Jul 2, 2017)

uberebu said:


> Just a thought. If you don't have $300 to put on a secured credit card you really shouldn't be doing this business.
> 
> Sure you can rent a car and start driving once you've got the $300 secured credit card. But mind you that secured credit card is probably going to have to have about $1,000 on it. They will pre-qualify for the rental and a deposit. Probably $6-700. When you drop the car back off they charge you for the car and release the security deposit. At that rate if you have a bad first week you're not going to be able to afford your rental next week.
> 
> ...


This is someone no one should ever listen to.. $2 leadership yields )2 results


----------

